# Lutron Radio Ra 2 FEEDBACK



## EE1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I didn't see any feed back here on Lutron's Radio Ra 2 system. I have installed one at my home and two customers with no issues. It is a perfect solution to a wireless lighting/shade/temp control.

I just received the new touchscreen stat I was waiting for, works awsome.

Anyhow- here is two key peices of advice I learned on my learning curve:
1) Existing Lutron Remote dimmers do not need to be changed out even though they will tell you they do. They are not the smart part of the switch, the Ra2 dimmer does the communication to the Repeater so there is no need to change them out. I was able to save some $$ on two systems that had multiple Lutron remotes already installed.

2) You can program the devices at your shop but I would recommend activating in the field, I did one where I tried to do it all at the shop and my activation was all screwed up, It is simple to wipe their memory and start over though.


Getting ready to program the VCRX to my security system,

Just curious if anyone else has positive or negative feedback on the system


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for your tips. I have never installed this system, or others like it. I just attended a lighting/automation seminar though, and it has my interest. We did an electrical reno recently where another outfit was doing the automation. Very cool toys.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I got the brochure on the system last week. I have plans to start selling it. I think a lot of my customers will want it. We already sell the maestro remote system.


----------



## EE1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I forgot to mention, I am by no means an LV automation guy. If you can install a Maestro Dimmer you can install Ra2. You have to ask your supplier to set you up for the Lutron Blast training. That is the only way you can get the programming software and they will show you how to use it.

It get addicting, I have found myself wanting to automate everything. I see electric skylight shades for my bonus room in the future plans..


----------



## Modern Castle Inc. (Nov 9, 2011)

I have been a Lutron dealer for years. Recently I needed to add the lighting system to a customers existing z-wave home automation system. A few phone calls with Lutron convinced me that they think they are the only one who makes a product like this and the world should adopt their standard. Goodbye Lutron, Hello Leviton..:thumbup:
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=15144&minisite=10024


----------



## EE1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Do they offer thermostat and shading control, what is the programming interface, can you do it all on a PC or is it press and hold?:001_huh:


----------

